# Help me identify this recording of Beethoven's 5th



## cows (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm having a hard time placing this recording. I know almost nothing about it, except that it was most likely recorded no later than 1996. I have bits and pieces of the rest of the symphony, but I thought the opening would be the easiest to work with.


----------



## mleghorn (May 18, 2011)

I tried to download, but then I had to download an application -- probably a virus.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

If you know _anything_ else, it might help too. What´s the source, for instance.


----------



## cows (Jul 26, 2012)

mleghorn said:


> I tried to download, but then I had to download an application -- probably a virus.


click the button that says "Download Track", not the big blue DOWNLOAD button.



joen_cph said:


> If you know _anything_ else, it might help too. What´s the source, for instance.


The source is from a 90s Teaching Company lecture series called How To Listen To and Understand Great Music by Robert Greenberg. I couldn't really find any more than that, but I could post more clips.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

In the Beethoven Sonatas course, Greenberg is using Claude Frank´s recording, issued by RCA in 1971.

The download results in warning on my computer, so I haven´t tried.

If Greenberg has an agreement with RCA, he might-might be using the often very fine Leibowitz+Royal Philharmonic Orchestra RCA/Reader´s Digest set of the symphonies (1961-62).

If you have the timings of each of the complete movements, it would be easy to compare them with download possibilities on the web too (amazon ?).

Of course, he is maybe using different recordings of the individual symphonies. And this is only a far shot, naturally.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Here´s the 5th in the mentioned Leibowitz, but on You-t




1st movement is 6:53.


----------



## cows (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks. I just listened to the beginning of the Leibowitz on youtube and it's definitely not that one. Unfortunately, I don't have the timings of any of the movements.

Did you click Download Track? All it's going to do is save a .wav file, nothing worth eliciting an antivirus warning.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

It says "may harm your computer" & I´m not going to risc it :-(.


----------



## cows (Jul 26, 2012)

If people don't want to listen to it, I'll say that it's at a slower than usual tempo and the first two chords are sustained for a really long time, about 3-4 seconds each.


----------



## cows (Jul 26, 2012)

joen_cph said:


> It says "may harm your computer" & I´m not going to risc it :-(.


Try this:
http://tindeck.com/download/b5a4c32b3acf9b45ced84f67887549aa/loyo/[tindeck.com]%20-%20fendersmasher%20-%20allegroconbrio.wav

If it still says "may harm your computer".


----------



## cows (Jul 26, 2012)

Gah, it would be nice to be able to edit my posts...

Anyway, .wav files are not going to harm anyone's computer.


----------



## Cloudberry (Sep 4, 2012)

get hold of an iphone or ipad, download a software called shazam, have shazam listen to it and chanses are it will tell you which recording it is.


----------



## regnaDkciN (May 24, 2011)

Cloudberry said:


> get hold of an iphone or ipad, download a software called shazam, have shazam listen to it and chanses are it will tell you which recording it is.


Shazam is oriented toward popular music, and pays special attention to detecting and analyzing the vocal track. No vocal, no luck. This has been true for me with both classical and instrumental pop tracks.

EDIT: I stand corrected -- Shazam must have drastically improved their database and/or analysis algorithms in the past few months. I just tried out a series of classical selections, and the program identified the work and specific recording in almost every case. Only Mahler's 3rd by Bernstein and the NYPO fooled it. I'm newly impressed!


----------

